# Is it normal..



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

Was diagnosed w/ hashi's 9/16/15

Was initially put on 25 of levo but radically changed my diet & in feb of 2017 my endo took me off all meds & was was 'back to normal' until August of 2017. I had a gastric emptying study done & they used a radioactive isotope & within 3 days I was in the ER with heart palps & shortness of breath.. my TSH was elevated however my PCP suggested I see a psychiatrist & prescribed XANAX & Effexor.. I went to counseling but n the insistence of my counselor I found a new PCP.. she listened--took tests and yes, my levels were very hypo..she started me on 16.25 of Nature Throid and I have done well ever since... HOWEVER, out of the blue a week ago..I started with my symptoms again, shortness of breath and heart palps.. anxiety is again through the roof... My question is this:

Is it normal for people to be on thyroid meds & then out of the blue have symptoms start all over? I take my NT religiously.. and my latest test results don't seem so bad.. granted the TSH is slightly higher.. but my Free T3 are as high as they've ever been.. at this point..I don't know if I'm hypo or hyper.. my symptoms are mostly hypo but the SOB & heart palps are hyper...

3/6/18

TSH 2.04 (.35 - 5.5)

FReeT4 1.28 (.9-1.8)

FReeT3 3.2 (2.3-4.2)

Thank you.. Runa


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you know if you have TSI?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

My first thought was - have you ever had TSI antibodies run?

But Joplin beat me to it. ????


----------



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi--No, never had TSI taken.. I was diagnosed with Hashimotos.. 9/16/15.. I know people can swing back & forth.. I do know when I have heart palps & SOB it has always meant I needed my meds adjusted a bit higher..

Same thing this time but a bit frustrating b/c I was doing so well.. I've never felt better up until a week ago out of the blue I had trouble breathing & could feel heart palps..

I have elective surgery scheduled for Tuesday.. and a 2 week recovery.. hoping my thyroid obliges b/c I don't want to reschedule..

If my TPI is not normal would that mean I've switched to Hyper?

I won't be able to get any labs either for another 10 days..my PCP is out of town..

It's these little pitfalls that have me feeling so lost...


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would push to have a TSI antibody test done--sometimes when you swing back and forth like you have it's because you've got levels of TSI (the antibody for hyper/Graves). It can make it very hard to stay stable on medication.


----------



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

Ok.. I will have those done independently plus the entire thyroid panel..I do have outpatient surgery tomorrow on my eyes-3 hours under anesthesia so i'm nervous about it... so, will try and get them by weeks end.. will post when I get them a week later..

and...thank you for responding..it means a lot.. I get such high anxiety when it happens.. like almost to the point of driving to the ER but I remind myself it's just my thyroid.. just scared b/c the SOB is like my lungs crushing.. one minute I'm crying the next I'm OK.. I'm all over the place.. plus at the ER they've always only taken the basic TSH and that's it so it doesn't do me any good anyway, I feel so trapped and scared...

thank you for caring


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It can be terrifying when you're in the moment, I had many nights thinking I was having a heart attack but it was just my thyroid giving me fits. How did your surgery go?


----------

